# Things to do and see over Easter



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

This is our 1st Easter in Pafos region. 
Can you please give a list of recommended places to go and see during this weekend ?

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Most villages have a programme of events throughout the weekend. 
For example this is the programme of events in our village



THE COMMUNITY OF KONIA EASTER PROGRAMME 2012

The Chairman Kyriacos Kyriacou and Members of the Community Council in conjunction with the Politistiko Leographiko Ergastiri of Konia (PLEK) and the Youth Club of the community invite you to our Easter celebration which will be held in the village square.

SUNDAY 15/04/2012

v 18:00 Traditional games. 

v 20:00 Competition for the Biggest Flaouna. 

v 20:30 Creten Celebration with live music and Creten Dances when delicacies like Flaounes, Shoushoukos, Wine and Zivania will be available. 

v 22:30 Announcement of the winner of the Biggest Flaouna competition, who will receive a €100 prize from the Chairman of Konia Council.



MONDAY 16/04/2012

v 09:30 Athletics Day – Football competition of short duration games to be held at the Konia Junior School. 

v 18:00 Traditional games.

v 20:30 Cypriot Celebration with live music and Cypriot Dancing. Resi and Zivania will be available. 


TUESDAY 17/04/2012

v 18:00 Traditional Games 

v 20:00 Greek Traditional and popular dances from Youth and Adolescent Groups

v 22:00 Tombola with rich prizes from the Konia Youth Club.

The Chairman and Members of Konia Community Council, the Konia Youth Club and Politistiko Leographiko Ergastiri of Konia wish you HAPPY EASTER AND BEST WISHES.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Saturday at midnight is usually a church service and after church you see all the people walking home with thier candles, cupping the flames to try to prevent them going out before they get them home. Its good luck if they get home still alight.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Veronica , sounds interesting.
Does anyone else know what's going on ?


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Saturday at midnight is usually a church service and after church you see all the people walking home with thier candles, cupping the flames to try to prevent them going out before they get them home. Its good luck if they get home still alight.


Tala is a good place to be over Easter

Cherie.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Cherie , do you know any details of what is happening , where and when in Tala ?

Sorry , to ask , but I have searched the main information sites. Such as this one and Anglo Info , but there is very little information out there for us newbies ?
I can see it might be one those cases of seeing lovely things happened in the news afterwards !
We will just drive around and hope for the best. 
Happy Easter to everyone.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

sjg-uk said:


> Thanks Cherie , do you know any details of what is happening , where and when in Tala ?
> 
> Sorry , to ask , but I have searched the main information sites. Such as this one and Anglo Info , but there is very little information out there for us newbies ?
> I can see it might be one those cases of seeing lovely things happened in the news afterwards !
> ...


I had a look in this month's Grapevine, but nothing listed at all for Easter events, which is disappointing.

There is a dog show on down at the harbour on Sunday, maybe some other events taking place down there, but would think it's the bigger villages with events, perhaps Kouklia, Peyia. 

Just searched through back copy of Cyprus Living mag, Aphrodite Hills are having an Easter Market on Sunday, 11am -4pm, tel 26828045 for further details, but I understand the Easter Bunny will be there, bravo:clap2:


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> I had a look in this month's Grapevine, but nothing listed at all for Easter events, which is disappointing.
> 
> There is a dog show on down at the harbour on Sunday, maybe some other events taking place down there, but would think it's the bigger villages with events, perhaps Kouklia, Peyia.
> 
> Just searched through back copy of Cyprus Living mag, Aphrodite Hills are having an Easter Market on Sunday, 11am -4pm, tel 26828045 for further details, but I understand the Easter Bunny will be there, bravo:clap2:


Thanks Geraldine.
I too have been searching the web , and there is little or no information on what is happening in Pafos. Other than it saying that it is a bigger celebration than Christmas !
Even the main Pafos tourism sites have nothing listed. 
Imagine you were here on holiday with your friends and family for a few days , how would you know what to do ?
Where is all the info about these bonfires and candle walk home from the churches. 
Pafos tourist office need a bit of a kick !
I know there must be loads going on this weekend , all over the area. We all need to be aware of it , so the new people to Pafos can enjoy , what the current and previous inhabitants have enjoyed for years.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

sjg-uk said:


> Thanks Geraldine.
> I too have been searching the web , and there is little or no information on what is happening in Pafos. Other than it saying that it is a bigger celebration than Christmas !
> Even the main Pafos tourism sites have nothing listed.
> Imagine you were here on holiday with your friends and family for a few days , how would you know what to do ?
> ...


I must admit I feel like contacting Grapevine, they are in an ideal position to promote the islands activities.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Simon in Tala village square on Saturday night you will see plenty going on. Comings and goings from the church and a bonfire outside the church. you need to keep back a bit though because the children throw home made bangers which can be dangerous.
After the church service the young lads light a big bbq outside the church and cook souvla on it.
When we lived in Tala we enjoyed easter Saturday. 
Any other celebrations if they are not in the village square may well be held in the new community gardens at the top of Tala (on the road from Tremithousa to the monastery)
You will probably find that if you go into the square someone will be able to tell you what the programme of events is.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Many villages have a bonfire and fireworks at mid-night and instead of Guy they burn Judas. Just look for a big bonfire near a church. We are in a village near Polis but it's probably a little too far to travel at that time of night from Paphos.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

We went yesterday to the big church in Kato Pafos.
It is beautiful inside. There was a long queue of local people , of all ages , waiting to kiss and pray at a golden bible and many icons . I spoke with one of the friendly locals and she told me about the big bonfire and candles. So tonight We will be their at 11pm. Hopefully it will be nice and we be able to get home with our candle still alight. Apparently the burning flame has come from Greece. 
Happy Easter to everyone.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

sjg-uk said:


> We went yesterday to the big church in Kato Pafos.
> It is beautiful inside. There was a long queue of local people , of all ages , waiting to kiss and pray at a golden bible and many icons . I spoke with one of the friendly locals and she told me about the big bonfire and candles. So tonight We will be their at 11pm. Hopefully it will be nice and we be able to get home with our candle still alight. Apparently the burning flame has come from Greece.
> Happy Easter to everyone.


Last Easter, my kids were over, we went to our village church for the service, it is a tiny old church and was packed to the rafters, the service was about 2 hours long and at the end you light your candle from your neighbour and in turn hold your candle out for others. H&S would have a field day!

Yesterday, my neighbour gave me a gift of gingerbread, Easter chocolates and the traditional red painted hard boiled egg, another neighbour gave me olive bread and flaounes, her thank you for me grating the large amounts of anari and haloumi and hand chopping bunches of mint. I, in turn, made chocolate cornflake nests filled with tiny chocolate eggs, with a little furry chicken to keep guard!

It's hard not to become involved in a small village where the smell of baking is in the air and a hive of activity.

Enjoy :clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> I had a look in this month's Grapevine, but nothing listed at all for Easter events, which is disappointing.
> 
> There is a dog show on down at the harbour on Sunday, maybe some other events taking place down there, but would think it's the bigger villages with events, perhaps Kouklia, Peyia.
> 
> Just searched through back copy of Cyprus Living mag, Aphrodite Hills are having an Easter Market on Sunday, 11am -4pm, tel 26828045 for further details, but I understand the Easter Bunny will be there, bravo:clap2:


The dog show is the 6th May, sorry not Easter Sunday. I shall shoot my informer:rip: She knows who she is!!!


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> The dog show is the 6th May, sorry not Easter Sunday. I shall shoot my informer:rip: She knows who she is!!!


Thats terrible , we have need sat here for hours waiting for the Dog Show to begin !
Oh well , we'll have to go home now !


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

We went to Aphrodite Hills today. Good atmosphere , hundreds of people , including many locals. Had a buffet lunch with wine , nice meal , live music ...cost 100 euros ! Seemed a bit expensive for 2people !
Last week , had Waiter service meal in Minthis Hills Golf Club restaurant , 4 people , total cost 70 euros And was excellent . Will be interested when the traditional village square at Minthis Hills will be finished how these 2 Golf resorts compare.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sjg-uk said:


> We went to Aphrodite Hills today. Good atmosphere , hundreds of people , including many locals. Had a buffet lunch with wine , nice meal , live music ...cost 100 euros ! Seemed a bit expensive for 2people !
> Last week , had Waiter service meal in Minthis Hills Golf Club restaurant , 4 people , total cost 70 euros And was excellent . Will be interested when the traditional village square at Minthis Hills will be finished how these 2 Golf resorts compare.


There is also the new Nick Faldo designed course just outside Geroskipou. 
The course is now complete and the clubhouse is open. The residences and other facilities will be built over the next few years and it will be interesting to see how that compares with Aphrodite hills.
The first phase of residences has now been released for sale.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Something we missed over Easter , Starvros Flatley and Son , performing at Fat Mamas in Pafos ; 
Stavros Flatley at Fat Mama's Paphos 13/4/2012 - YouTube


----------

